# Pantorouter brilliant



## matjos26 (14 Nov 2013)

Has any one seen this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Apovqke6KYQ brilliant machine


----------



## RossJarvis (14 Nov 2013)

matjos26":3c3ebe97 said:


> Has any one seen this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Apovqke6KYQ brilliant machine



I thought it looked like a well made and designed bit of kit, very well thought out. I did notice a bit of an issue with his dovetailer though. It looks like an excellent way of repeating certain jobs. 

I'm sure someone will be along in a minute to moan that it's a lot of old nonsense, that old hand sharpened tools in an old fashioned hand way could be done miles better.


----------



## bugbear (15 Nov 2013)

matjos26":1v8cp27y said:


> Has any one seen this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Apovqke6KYQ brilliant machine



Yeah;

has-anyone-made-the-pantorouter-t53213.html?hilit=pantorouter
post740119.html?hilit=pantorouter#p740119

BugBear


----------



## woodbrains (16 Nov 2013)

Hello,

I I had room in my workshed, I'd build one, just because they look awesome! I think all sheds should have eccentric looking gizmos in them, otherwise we're letting the side down. 

Mike.


----------

